# Split grips



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't own any split grip rods , but I decided since I'm waiting for some good ice I'll try them out this season .
Do you like the split grip ???


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Most of my regular rods are spit grips, only thing I've noticed is they're a pain in a rod holder. For a jigging rod there probably good to go.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured it was a fad, I really wanted a tucr, but I wasnt paying a 100 , so I made my own . It actually does have nice balance . I'll put it to the test next month on some monster simcoe perch .


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

revpilot what type of blanks do you use for your ice rods?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I have carbon and glass. You can get them at Jann's , Mud hole , or SDI.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Heyy Rev.....still building custom rods? Wouldn't mind getting a nice erie walleye rod made! PM me and let me know! 

P.S I want to go too simcoe so damn bad!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

can't see it for ice rods, but hey if your bored waiting for ice, why not


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> can't see it for ice rods, but hey if your bored waiting for ice, why not



After you put your hands on this , you might feel different. I can't believe how good it just sits in the hand like it was molded .


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I love the look and feel of split grips and have many, and that last picture is sweet looking..... is that the same as above? it doesn't look like it....with just a small opening in the cork between the grips, I just wondered why split on the first set of pictures


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

For my ice fishing rods I prefer a one piece grip of cork. Tennessee type handle . Reel is held on handle with tape or heat shrink. Handle is about 3/4 in in diameter. Smaller handle gives me better feel and is more conducive to " pencil grip " hold.

Here is one I built for perch and gill a few years ago. It s action on the end is almost as sensitive as a spring bobber.



Not much to look at as far as appearance as its all function orientated . Also it is a bucket sitters rod as its too long for in a hut.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

papaperch said:


> For my ice fishing rods I prefer a one piece grip of cork. Tennessee type handle . Reel is held on handle with tape or heat shrink. Handle is about 3/4 in in diameter. Smaller handle gives me better feel and is more conducive to " pencil grip " hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm with you on the smaller grips I prefer a size smaller than most normal ice rods have, when using cork, I like the quarter sized grips


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's the twin to the other


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Love the look of those two rods Rev. Almost too purty to fish with. I used to enjoy building rods myself but " old man " eyes has kinda put me into semi-retirement. I still build an occasional one for myself.


----------

